# Indoor finish to time trial



## yello (8 May 2009)

I've just been watching some highlights of the 4 Days of Dunkerque. Today's time trial stage had an _indoor_ finish!


----------



## mondobongo (8 May 2009)

What a great idea, we could do with that at our local Evening 10's early season.


----------



## andy_wrx (9 May 2009)

What was the surface like ?

- last 50 metres on glass-like tiles ?


----------



## yello (9 May 2009)

On the tele, it looked like well polished wood. Like a gym floor or basketball court. I hope I'm wrong because it wouldn't be the grippiest of all surfaces for a bike. Looking at the photo though suggests that it's a different surface to the rest of the flooring so perhaps something a little more bike-friendly was put down. 

Prudhomme was interviewed afterwards, expressing an interest. Perhaps we'll see it in the TdF in the future.


----------

